

History of computer programming language statements - parenthesis
http://hhh.gavilan.edu/dvantassel/history/history.html

======
tuukkah
Not especially insightful, imho. It focuses on syntactic details, and mostly
skips functional programming completely.

Better read the article _The Next 700 Programming Languages_ about ISWIM, say.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISWIM>

And Lisp has a lot of interesting history:
<http://www.paulgraham.com/lisphistory.html>

------
rflrob
Not just is it not especially insightful, I'm finding the prose a little hard
to get through. Granted, this is presentation and not content, but my
complaint are the sort of thing a decent editor ought to clean up: there's all
sorts of syntax oddities and typos. It almost doesn't feel like native English

